# 245 vs 275 hoosiers on stock wheels???



## 06M6BLK (Apr 4, 2012)

I know that it is possible to put 275/40/17 drag radials on stock wheels, but there also seems to be a lot of debate about how much the extra width actually helps when restricted by 8 inch wheels. Tire rack sells hoosier drag radials in both sizes for nearly the same price (I havent checked on any other brands yet). My question is, has anyone tried these stock sized drag radials and had any luck, or is it worth it to just go for the 275s. I have drag bags so I should be able to clear the fenders well enough for now with 275s. Any thoughs/ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You will have a better contact patch with a 245 on the stock 8" wheel.


----------



## 06M6BLK (Apr 4, 2012)

jpalamar said:


> You will have a better contact patch with a 245 on the stock 8" wheel.


Ok, thats kind of what I was thinking. Any other suggestions for drs on stock wheels? As of now my car is stock except for drag bags. Im hoping to get headers, cam, dyno tune, etc when the funds permit, but im hoping my first set of drag radials will last long enough for me to get good at the track. They won't be daily driven on by any means.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There's no indication in your post if you are a stick or auto. Makes a difference. Just my opinion but everyone could benefit putting at least basic car information in their signature. What year, manual or auto, basic mods, etc. Diagnosing problems and recommending options are a lot easier when you know what you're dealing with.


----------



## 06M6BLK (Apr 4, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> There's no indication in your post if you are a stick or auto. Makes a difference. Just my opinion but everyone could benefit putting at least basic car information in their signature. What year, manual or auto, basic mods, etc. Diagnosing problems and recommending options are a lot easier when you know what you're dealing with.


Its a 2006 with the 6 speed, and its black...(its my username)


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

275s on 8" wide wheels doesn't give you a good contact patch. 245-255 is really the most you should even tho many squeeze on too wide of a tire. I'll assume you're at stock power levels so DRs will suffice. When you start to get up there a bit more you'll find bias ply tires give you a much better launch from a dig. If you're just talking about cruising around on them about anything works.


----------



## 06M6BLK (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok sounds like it will be 245s then for now. Still wondering though, has anybody tried the 245 hoosiers? How much power can consistantly be put to the track with a (six speed) with these tires before it becomes worth it to widen the wheels and get some 275s?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You can spin about anything if the track isn't prepped well with VHT. I could spin my old Nitto DR 275s with just headers on my LS1 if the track wasn't pristine. Bias ply tires work better with a manual as the sidewalls absorb the shock of a clutch dump better than radials.


----------

